# Critique on a UK KC registered White German Shepherd - Apollo.



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

Apollo is a 1yr 10mo old German Shepherd from English blood lines, has a six gen. pedigree, and is registered to the United Kingdom Kennel Club. We fully understand he is white with a long coat and can not be put into most show rings unless they are specialty. That has not "put us off" one bit. We love the English white/cream long coat look. 

We have plans for him to try for an International Therapy Dog, Obedience, and a few other titles. Once he has proven himself in those areas, as well as hip/elbow score + blood tests, we hope to find another UK KC registered bitch to pair him with. That is -only- if he can be proven and is in great health.

Please tell me what you think of him. Just took a few snaps of him this afternoon while on the field. I tried to poke him to stack but honestly I am such a dummy at doing that so... this is the result. I_ plan_ to get someone to show me how when we move to Maryland. 

*BE WARNED:* He is -not- groomed well in these. He is honestly quite filthy. Ah! _Sorry!_


*All the images in the world:*
( Edited to 800 x 600 )













































*Thank you so much for your constructive critique of Apollo!*

-Mrs.R


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

See, I had a friend tell me his back leg should be out more and I put his paws in-front of him vs under him... WOOPS! _Learning!_


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow... He... is... stunning. Absolutely breathtaking. His hair is gorgeous and his coloring is perfect! Seriously, he is beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't know enough about conformation to do a good critique but wanted to say he's a nice looking pup, I love the long stocks. Would love to see him when he's 2 or 3. 

You wouldn't be able to show him in the AKC conformation ring but if you want to register him with the UKC (United Kennel Club) he can be shown as a GSD in their shows. 

You might also want to check out the WGSDCA Int. and the WGSDCA, both are white German Shepherd Dog clubs. 
White German Shepherd Dog Club International, Inc - Home
White German Shepherd Dog Club of America, Inc. || Welcome


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Wow... He... is... stunning. Absolutely breathtaking. His hair is gorgeous and his coloring is perfect! Seriously, he is beautiful! :thumbup:



Ah! Thank you so much! He is our "Mr.Man". Love him! Glad to see you do too! Super flattering. I'll let him know what you said.


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

Whiteshepherds said:


> I don't know enough about conformation to do a good critique but wanted to say he's a nice looking pup, I love the long stocks. Would love to see him when he's 2 or 3.
> 
> You wouldn't be able to show him in the AKC conformation ring but if you want to register him with the UKC (United Kennel Club) he can be shown as a GSD in their shows.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a great idea to look into those clubs! I've heard a lot about the UKC that has scared me away. Would registering him there make him seem to be a "lesser" animal than keeping him as a UK KC registered dog? Can you duel register a dog? Have him registered in the UKC and the UK KC? Just curious. Maybe all the hu-bub I hear is false jabber. 

Also, I am looking for a good mentor in the states. I know a great woman here in England who is helping be but I would love some local help! Maybe those clubs can assist me in my personal goal of self education and proving Apollos worth to the breed.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

I just wanted to say, it is so refreshing to see someone thinking about breeding, looking for a mentor, health checking, and working/proving their dog. Bravo, OP! Good luck to you! I really hope you have great success. Beautiful dog btw! I know some around here aren't crazy about people breeding "white gsds," it is def a topic for debate. But I am just happy to see someone that is willing to go the extra mile while considering breeding(health checks, mentors, titling, etc). Like I said, hope it all works out for you!!


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> I just wanted to say, it is so refreshing to see someone thinking about breeding, looking for a mentor, health checking, and working/proving their dog. Bravo, OP! Good luck to you! I really hope you have great success. Beautiful dog btw! I know some around here aren't crazy about people breeding "white gsds," it is def a topic for debate. But I am just happy to see someone that is willing to go the extra mile while considering breeding(health checks, mentors, titling, etc). Like I said, hope it all works out for you!!


*Thank you!* I am doing my best to do everything the right way. I know about those who look down on breeding whites, but their view really isn't what I am concerned about. I hope the White GSD can be a valuable genetic gene pool in the future. I also hope that whites will some day be re-recognized by the organization that shunned them! I adore what the White German Shepherd is and the GSD temperament. If I wanted a Swiss, I would have bought one later down the road. Coincidentally enough, his sister is being used in the Swiss breeding program! I know the standard for the Swiss and a White GSD is different, so I can't wait to see a "down the line" Swiss next to a white GSD! I can already see in pictures where they look quite different! 


Anywho! Thank you again! I really hope he makes the cut and we can do all the things we want to with this fella. If not, our next dog will benefit from our experiences with Apollo. I am in no rush to breed or jump on any irresponsible ban-wagons!


----------



## ohdev (Mar 26, 2012)

Can you post his pedigree?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I am not expert enough in conformation to comment, but he is a gorgeous beast! The only thing I don't like is that his nose isn't completely black. I know that is really hard to achieve when breeding whites, and it's relatively minor, but I really like black noses. 

I too would be interested to see his pedigree.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm not much for critiquing, but he's gorgeous!


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

ohdev said:


> Can you post his pedigree?



Here is the sheet I was given which show his "family tree" and registration number. I blacked out our breeders info for privacy reasons.


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you guys! And you're right. His nose isn't pitch black. It's still cold here so I think it does get a shade darker but never BLACK. His skin color is also pink. I think that most people like gray or black? Maybe I am mistaken? Hmm... please tell me what you think of his genetic history! I would love some opinions! If you guys know anything about his relatives, please pm me! I'd love to learn everything I can. My breeder has filled me in quite a bit. She is an amazing woman and is doing some really great things.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

TAResley said:


> Thank you guys! And you're right. His nose isn't pitch black. It's still cold here so I think it does get a shade darker but never BLACK. His skin color is also pink. I think that most people like gray or black? Maybe I am mistaken? Hmm... please tell me what you think of his genetic history! I would love some opinions! If you guys know anything about his relatives, please pm me! I'd love to learn everything I can. My breeder has filled me in quite a bit. She is an amazing woman and is doing some really great things.


I can't comment on the pedigree as I don't know British bloodlines at all. As for the nose, on some dogs it turns color with the seasons. I had an Akbash Dog (all white) whose nose was black in the summer, and had a pinkish cast in the winter. With most all white dogs, you want to see as much pigment in the skin and eyes as possible. With GSDs you want a black nose, lips, and eye rims, and a dark eye color. Per the written GSD standard I think the nose MUST be black or it's a disqualification in the conformation ring, but I don't know about whites as a breed of their own.


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

It is a minor fault (in white rings) for the nose to not be pitch black, but it must not be pink or red. Luckily everything else _is_ black! :3 Akbash dogs are gorgeous!! I think we wanted one at one time. It was a big debate about what kind of dog we wanted for our first "large" breed.


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

HeidiGS said:


> I'm not much for critiquing, but he's gorgeous!



Thank you Heidi! He sure does appreciate the flattery and so do I!  


I have hopes someone who knows English bloodlines or someone particularly knowledgeable to wgsd's can give me a critique! If anyone knows someone, please send them here! Thank you!


----------

